# How to strap a skid steer



## njsnowremoval

SO I SEARCHED FOR A THREAD ON THIS AND COULDNT FIND ONE>

I saw a guy on the road today who had no straps or chains on his skid. this lead me to be curiouse as to what is the proper procedure to strap down a skid steer to a trailer? If you can throw some pics in as well. thanks.:salute:


----------



## rob_cook2001

I'll put up some pics tomorrow. If I am going far I put a chain and boom on each corner. 
Most of the time I run a chain through the front, back up to tighten it, then chain the back and 
Tighten it with one ratchet boom. Can load, tie down and get on the road in less than 5 min.
Robert


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I always 4 point, regular binders on the front and ratchet binders on the back. I've seen machines tied down with the 1" tie downs


----------



## White Gardens

For my mini I use one chain for each end of the machine with a lever binder. (4 points)

Had a guy help me out on a job who used to work for another company with mini's and he said what I was doing was over-kill compared to what they used to do. 

..


----------



## Brian Young

Well the right way is anchoring it at 4 separate points with 4 separate chains and binders. I just use 2 heavy chains and 2 lever binders. BUT.....I have had a chain slide down the bucket causing several inches of slack in the chain, luckily I saw it before anything happen. Not using any tie downs is just lazy, stupid, irresponsible, illegal, and usually a HUGE fine if caught.


----------



## 4700dan

On any excavator you to also tie down the bucket, DOT told us (1) chain on the front of the machine, 
(1) on the back and (1) on the bucket of the excavator. But he says on a bobcat you only need (2) chains


----------



## bbct001

It all depends which DOT inspector you talk to, and how his day is going. 

For starters, throw the ratchet straps away.....running a strap anywhere near a machine is just asking to get pulled over.

I've always run 1 front and 1 rear for 10k and under, 4 chains and binders for over 10k. Was recently told by a customer that they got nailed by DOT due to a "new" standard, 3 chains/binders under 10k, 4 if over 10k. Not sure if that's a true standard, or just a inspector making up the rules as he goes. 

Now, I do a 4 point on every machine. Takes 5 minutes, and I don't have to worry about it. Every inspector seems to interperet the rules differently, and the tickets are to big.


----------



## G.Landscape

Completely dependent on were you are but Not strapping to down is illegal everywhere. 

We run 1 on the back connected through both corners (or a center tie down if there is one available) and another 1 on the front through both corners and run them away from the machine at angles. 

Binders should always to on the drivers side of the trailer so you can see if they come loose. Also there should be a wire or clip to prevent to binder from coming undone.


----------



## alldayrj

can anyone grab some pictures of how they do it? I will next time mine is on the trailer but I go buy the 1 front 1 back method


----------



## G.Landscape

I will use this picture as an example.... just found it on google....

Green tractor has two straps, that's good. But they run perpendicular to the tractor so they aren't bracing the front and back movement at all and this machine will move in a sudden stop. Also I would never use straps, not sure what the exact ruling is, probably had to do with weight but we always use chains and binders on large equipment.

You can see the chains running back at an angle from the skid steer and that's they right way to do it to prevent front and back movement. Also they have one for each corner which is good.

In this case I am not sure how the front of the skid steer is strapped, and you should never travel with the boom up either.


----------



## TheRealBuzz

Not the best pic but this is how we do it. 2 chains across the bed and hooked at each corner. 2 ratchet binders, 1 front, one back. Front chain is always run in a way that it secures the attachment as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is the way I like to do it too, one chain across the bed and up to the corners.Thumbs Up

Our rules now stipulate a chain or strap on each attachment as well. That's 4 chains min on a backhoe/loader. Or even a small loader with 3pth attachment. I discussed it once with MTO about the floor chain coming over the bucket, it started a debate between the two reps at the show lol.


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;1451350 said:


> This is the way I like to do it too, one chain across the bed and up to the corners.Thumbs Up
> 
> Our rules now stipulate a chain or strap on each attachment as well. That's 4 chains min on a backhoe/loader. Or even a small loader with 3pth attachment. I discussed it once with MTO about the floor chain coming over the bucket, it started a debate between the two reps at the show lol.


So are we talking an attachment that is attached to the machine or one that is on its own?

If it is attached to the machine, and the machine is fastened securely, then is that attachment for all purposes not part of that machine?

I think when it comes to the green and whites here, they do make up the rules as they go so that doesn't surprise me one bit.

Was in court against them for the first and only time in my life last year and overheard the two MTO guys trying to justify to one another why they wrote me a ticket. Judge disagreed and threw it out.....


----------



## dfd9

bbct001;1451170 said:


> I've always run 1 front and 1 rear for 10k and under, 4 chains and binders for over 10k. Was recently told by a customer that they got nailed by DOT due to a "new" standard, 3 chains/binders under 10k, 4 if over 10k. Not sure if that's a true standard, or just a inspector making up the rules as he goes.
> 
> Now, I do a 4 point on every machine. Takes 5 minutes, and I don't have to worry about it. Every inspector seems to interperet the rules differently, and the tickets are to big.


Interesting, never heard of the 3 point rule. Sounds like a made-up ruling if you ask me.

But other than that, you are correct. Under 10K only needs 2 binders\chains. Although, maybe the 3rd comes in for the bucket? Allegedly any attachment is also supposed to be chained as well. Never mind the fact that it is attached to the machine.

Anything over 10K needs 4 corners and attachment.


----------



## Mr.Markus

edgeair;1451363 said:


> So are we talking an attachment that is attached to the machine or one that is on its own?
> 
> If it is attached to the machine, and the machine is fastened securely, then is that attachment for all purposes not part of that machine?
> 
> I think when it comes to the green and whites here, they do make up the rules as they go so that doesn't surprise me one bit.
> 
> Was in court against them for the first and only time in my life last year and overheard the two MTO guys trying to justify to one another why they wrote me a ticket. Judge disagreed and threw it out.....


From my understanding, when it's attached to the machine, the machine counts as 1 attachment point to the trailer, so you need another chain/strap for attachments, including buckets/loaders.


----------



## peteo1

A backhoe/excavator requires 5 chains and binders if going by the letter of the law here in Pa. Also you need to have the proper sized chain and binder for that machine. The DOT guys here will fine you for anything and everything they can think of/make up. You will never get a ticket for having too many chains on something. Also using one long chain in place of two shorter ones isn't legal either, why I'm not sure but that's how it is here. The best way I've found to keep the DOT goon squad away is take the extra time to do things right and look professional. We try to use chain on everything but on some of our light attachments we will use ratchet straps. So far nobody from the goon squad has said anything so I'm good with that.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Michigan requires 4 DOT approved and weight stamped chains on each corner with a approved ratched binder on each corner. If a boom applies you must have at least one chain and binder holding it to the trailer/truck.


----------



## jhenderson9196

As far as I know, it is legal to use 2 chains. They must be individually bound in a manner that keeps each side tight, in the event that the other side comes loose or breaks. 2 chains, 4 binders. This allows the chains to act independently, as if they were 4 not 2.


----------



## Mark13

My preferred method.









Saw that at the local Farm and Fleet, was scared to even walk past it.


----------



## White Gardens

That is pure ignorance......

Not only is that moron willing to loose his 30k machine, he's also putting other peoples lives in jeopardy.

...


----------



## snocrete

That looks like more work than doing it right That guy needs kicked it the nutz.


----------



## RepoMan1968

one must keep state farm , progressive and erie in business . just sad that other drivers with children are subject to it


----------



## mike6256

*WOW!!!* That is unbelievable, but then again you can't fix stupid:whistling:


----------



## peteo1

I'm not sure what those straps are rated for but I doubt its enough to hold that machine in place, even if they were used properly. Like snocrete said...more work doing it that way than doing it right. What a dumb $%*#


----------



## alldayrj

one chain and jawbreaker on the back
I wrap the extra around the handle so it cant pop loose 








front chain with jawbreaker, same wrap








this machine has front tie downs that you need to raise the arms to get to so I do it like this.


----------



## peteo1

That's asking for a big fine. Not even close to being legal.


----------



## KBTConst

Around here it's one chain one binder off each corner of the machine or Mr. DOT man will give you an not so nice piece of paper with your name on it.


----------



## cretebaby

peteo1;1456172 said:


> That's asking for a big fine. Not even close to being legal.


What is????


----------



## cat320

i would like to see how you strap one down in a dump trailer?


----------



## ford6.9

This is just a general idea, Always cross chains even with a skid steer. Also hook chain to chain, and a minimum of 4 chains. If I get a chance I'll snap a few pictures of my skid loaded up.

And never use flip binders. It isn't worth the few dollars you save.


----------



## White Gardens

cat320;1456360 said:


> i would like to see how you strap one down in a dump trailer?


Weld in some D-Rings to the floor/frame for strap points.

....


----------



## Grassman09

ford6.9;1456422 said:


> This is just a general idea, Always cross chains even with a skid steer. Also hook chain to chain, and a minimum of 4 chains. If I get a chance I'll snap a few pictures of my skid loaded up.
> 
> And never use flip binders. It isn't worth the few dollars you save.


I find the ratchet binders come loose and you cant get it as tight as you can with the fold over type. Also spend more time undoing the slack and taking up the slack with the ratchet ones. They are a PIA I'll give you mine on trade. LOL.


----------



## cretebaby

ford6.9;1456422 said:


> This is just a general idea, Always cross chains even with a skid steer. Also hook chain to chain, and a minimum of 4 chains. If I get a chance I'll snap a few pictures of my skid loaded up.
> 
> And never use flip binders. It isn't worth the few dollars you save.


Crossing chains is a bad idea IMO.


----------



## peteo1

cretebaby;1456328 said:


> What is????


You are supposed to have 4 points of contact. That means 4 chains and 4 binders, not the way that guy had it. Plus your chains should be pulling in opposite directions but from the pic its hard to tell if they are. Throwing a chain over the face plate of the bucket isn't really the right way either but it works, we all do it, I'm just not 100% sure if that's the legal way according to the letter of the law. I will take the extra time to put two more chains and binders on just so I don't have to worry about the D.O.T. guys. The fines are way to big these days to be careless.


----------



## 60Grit

I think most people prefer the ratchet binder. The flip style binders are quicker. The only reason I use the flip style in the winter is because the salt screws up the ratchets. Over 10k I don't use the flip style regardless.


----------



## cretebaby

peteo1;1456483 said:


> You are supposed to have 4 points of contact.


Show us where it says that?

A little hint. The 4 point thing is for 10k+.


----------



## peteo1

With our dot guys, I'm not taking chances. You do it the way you want, I'll do it the way I know I won't catch a fine. My skidder weighs in around 10k so I go with four chains. Why? Because I don't like splitting hairs with the authorities. If someone else wants to takes chances because they are on too much of a hurry then let them. I'm not going to.


----------



## alldayrj

yea that skid weighs 7500lbs. I've been doing it that way since I had to have my dad help me lock them closed haha. Not sure how a chain at each corner would work, tie down point to machine distance is about the size of a binder. 

And I have a ratchet binder, that thing is so annoying it still has the paint on it and its hanging in the garage.

This is why I posted pics, to get feedback and see how others do it


----------



## Greenery

cretebaby;1456487 said:


> Show us where it says that?


Does it really matter. I go by what I learn at dot seminars that I attend each spring, and well last spring they had a skid and trailer for demonstration purposes and yes 4 independent attachment points were required. I tend to follow the law as described by the guy writing the tickets, not by some hogwash I find in type on the interweb.


----------



## cretebaby

peteo1;1456492 said:


> With our dot guys, I'm not taking chances. You do it the way you want, I'll do it the way I know I won't catch a fine. My skidder weighs in around 10k so I go with four chains. Why? Because I don't like splitting hairs with the authorities. If someone else wants to takes chances because they are on too much of a hurry then let them. I'm not going to.


Translation: What I said was illegal, isn't. Or: I don't know where it says that.



Are you seriously going to act like that loader isn't chained down safely?


----------



## cretebaby

greenery;1456517 said:


> Does it really matter.


Oh? It does matter.



> I go by what I learn at dot seminars that I attend each spring, and well last spring they had a skid and trailer for demonstration purposes and* yes 4 independent attachment points were required.*


Nope. Not if the loader is under 10k.



> I tend to follow the law as described by the guy writing the tickets, not by some hogwash I find in type on the interweb.


This is just on the interweb.



> 393.128 - Automobiles, Light Trucks and Vans
> This portion of the new standards applies to the transportation of automobiles, light trucks, and vans which individually weight 4,536 kg (10,000 lbs) or less. Vehicles which individually are heavier than 4,536 kg (10,000 lbs) must be secured in the same manner as heavy vehicles, equipment and machinery (see the rules under /393.126).
> 
> 393.130 - Heavy Vehicles, Equipment and Machinery
> These requirements are applicable to the transportation of heavy vehicles, equipment and machinery which operate on wheels or tracks, such as front end loaders, bulldozers, tractors and power shovels and which individually weigh 4,536 kg (10,000 lbs) or more. Vehicles, equipment and machinery which is lighter than 4,536 kg (10,000 lbs) may be secured in accordance with these rules, the rules for automobiles, light trucks and vans, or the general freight requirements


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/truck/vehicle/cs-policy.htm

Is this hogwash?

Reading is fundamental here fellas. Read the law and learn it.


----------



## Greenery

cretebaby;1456523 said:


> Translation: What I said was illegal, isn't. Or: I don't know where it says that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously going to act like that loader isn't chained down safely?


Again, does it really matter what you or I think is safe?


----------



## cretebaby

greenery;1456562 said:


> Again, does it really matter what you or I think is safe?


Yes.

Are the ACTUAL regulations I posted hogwash?


----------



## Greenery

cretebaby;1456565 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Are the ACTUAL regulations I posted hogwash?


No

I will do what the man writing the tickets says is correct.

I have no desire in trying to prove them wrong roadside or in court.


----------



## Greenery

I think you need to come and educate the senior dot officer who instructs at the many dot seminars in th Mpls area. 

I would love to see you teach him the laws he is obviously so wrong about.


----------



## Greenery

Also after I think about it no I do not think that setup is safe. 

The rear has one snap binder which we all know can and will pop open during transport if the handle is not properly secured. So if that one handle pops open, what is securing the skid now?


----------



## cretebaby

greenery;1456577 said:


> I would love to see you teach him the laws he is obviously so wrong about.


It wouldn't be the first or last I'm sure.

If the cops are always right why do we need or have courts and judges?


----------



## cretebaby

greenery;1456583 said:


> The rear has one snap binder which we all know can and will pop open during transport if the handle is not properly secured. So if that one handle pops open, what is securing the skid now?


Will?

The same chain and binder that is on it now.


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1456537 said:


> Oh? It does matter.
> 
> Nope. Not if the loader is under 10k.
> 
> This is just on the interweb.
> 
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/truck/vehicle/cs-policy.htm
> 
> Is this hogwash?
> 
> Reading is fundamental here fellas. Read the law and learn it.


So join now, 'cause at the Derek Zoolander Center For Kids Who Can't Read Good And Wanna Learn To Do Other Stuff Good Too, we teach you that there's more to life than just being really, really, really good looking. Right kids? :laughing:


----------



## alldayrj

how do i properly secure a snap binder besides wrapping the extra chain around it? :genuine question here:


----------



## Greenery

Either with the chain or a piece of wire.


----------



## TheRealBuzz

Lets not forget that the reg's can differ from state to state and country to country.So be sure to check into and comply with the reg's that apply to your area.


----------



## Greenery

TheRealBuzz;1456602 said:


> Lets not forget that the reg's can differ from state to state and country to country.So be sure to check into and comply with the reg's that apply to your area.


Excellent point.


----------



## cretebaby

TheRealBuzz;1456602 said:


> Lets not forget that the reg's can differ from state to state and country to country.So be sure to check into and comply with the reg's that apply to your area.


Great point.

The only problem is that the ones saying something is so can't point out where it says that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

alldayrj;1456595 said:


> how do i properly secure a snap binder besides wrapping the extra chain around it? :genuine question here:


I use metal clips with a safety pin.

That one single chain on the back of your unit shouldn't be a loop. Put the hook around the tie down on the machine (on each side) and the slack at the binder.


----------



## toyotaplow

alldayrj;1456595 said:


> how do i properly secure a snap binder besides wrapping the extra chain around it? :genuine question here:


I wrap them with a bungie cord nice and tight.


----------



## Lightningllc

It is better to always over do things when it comes to securing the load, I know I would never want to be responsible for killing someone when 2 minutes to put a extra binder and chain on. It seems like guys always want to get away with doing what's quick and easy. Must also reflect how they do work too.


----------



## tread lightly services

my job is to run a lowboy delivering equipment in excess of 100,000 lbs 

it is my job to know the laws that i operate under.

ok in wisconsin it's 4 chains 4 binders over 10k.

below that its 4 points of contact. ...

with that being said..if you get in a accident and kill someone because your 9500 skid loader with 2 chains broke free and killed someone you are going up the creek without a paddle. 

also each attachment has to have a chain...ie: backhoe..5 chains 5 binders....one of them on the boom.
grader....5 chains 5 binders...one of them on the grader moulboard (blade)

also the chains you have have to support 50% of the weight you are carrying. 

ie: 100,000 lb excavator = 50,000 lbs of rated chains and binders needed, 

another example would be a 9500 lb skid loader with a 1000 lb attachment = 10,500 load..

now you have 2 chains on it rated for 9500 lbs each, for a total rating of 19,000 lbs your ok right???WRONG!! YOU HAVE BROKEN 10,000 LBS now its 5 chains 5 binders 4 for the machine 1 for the attachment. 

now lets try another a tricky one.... mini excavator on tracks weighing only 3500 lbs in the back of a dump trailer, trailer has 4 d rings one in each corner...
you would think 2 chains 2 binders right?? WRONG! 3 chains 3 binders and dont even think of using the same d rings for the 3rd tiedown for the boom, you need a seperate attachment point. 

weld some d rings inside the trailer!! 

i hope this helps some of you, if you have any questions fire away.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

The one that I really like are the guys that put skids and mini's in dump trailers and don't tie them in


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1459902 said:


> The one that I really like are the guys that put skids and mini's in dump trailers and don't tie them in


Why? They have steel sides to hold them in  Jk, I know what you mean, I see it all the time.


----------



## cat320

Lawn Enforcer;1463014 said:


> Why? They have steel sides to hold them in  Jk, I know what you mean, I see it all the time.


I would like to see some one strapin , a bobcat in a 6' x 12' dump trailer with 4' high sides easy to do if it has no sides but hard to do if it does . 
I know it is very hard to get to the back under the machine or to the sides to get to the tie down points. if some one has one please post a video on the right way to do it . most come with the 4 tie down points in them . the steel sides will not stop the machine from comming out if the trailer filps over


----------



## magnatrac

cat320;1463372 said:


> I would like to see some one strapin , a bobcat in a 6' x 12' dump trailer with 4' high sides easy to do if it has no sides but hard to do if it does .
> I know it is very hard to get to the back under the machine or to the sides to get to the tie down points. if some one has one please post a video on the right way to do it . most come with the 4 tie down points in them . the steel sides will not stop the machine from comming out if the trailer filps over


I haul my new holland L175 in our 12' sure trac dump trailer all the time. It has 2' wall with 1' boards ontop . I don't have any pics of how it's tied down but I can tell you how I do it. I back it in the trailer lift and lock the boom ( from inside the cab) get out and hook the chain through the 2 rear tie down points. I have a chain set at the correct lenght running through the 2 d rings on the floor across the trailer. I leave the excess hanging over the side of the trailer while I back in. I hook the chains on them selves and pull forward a foot to tension on them. I then hook and bind the front of the machine to the rear d rings in the bed of the trailer. Once it's all tied down I get back in unlock the boom lower it and off I go. There is no room for a binder at the back of the machine that's why I just chain it and pull the chains tight. There is room side to side to get a binder tight but the length of it is the problem. It puts the machine too far back causing me to loose tounge weight. I have never had a problem in 8 years of doing this. When I haul on our 18' flat bed ( steel deck ) trailer I use 2 chains and binders but always cross the rear chain to keep the machine from shifting. With tracks on it will slide( steel and steel) no matter how tight it's tied down so crossing the rear chains prevents that.

Here is a pic of how the skid sits in the trailer. I would take a pic of how I tie it but I have no plans to move it for a while yet ! This is an older pic but I still have the same machine and trailer.


----------



## mustangman02232

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1459902 said:


> The one that I really like are the guys that put skids and mini's in dump trailers and don't tie them in


Why it's not like it's going any where


----------



## cat320

I found this on craigs list they guy is selling this combo i see it's strapped down but look at the size you can get to all 4 corners very easy


----------



## magnatrac

I know my pic above doen't show the chains but that machine is tied in 4 corners and I know it would hold if I could tip it up on end. It's not as easy as a standard trailer but it's not that hard. 

, shaun


----------



## Ranger429

jhenderson9196;1451639 said:


> As far as I know, it is legal to use 2 chains. They must be individually bound in a manner that keeps each side tight, in the event that the other side comes loose or breaks. *2 chains, 4 binders. This allows the chains to act independently, as if they were 4 not 2.*


Using one chain across the back or front of a machine with 2 binders won't fly with the DOT. You need 2 chains and 2 binders at each corner. When you use 2 binders on 1 chain you have cut the rating on that chain in half. The DOT has issued tickets for that.



alldayrj;1456595 said:


> how do i properly secure a snap binder besides wrapping the extra chain around it? :genuine question here:


I wrap them with a bungee cord.


----------



## changexlt

Ranger429;1467730 said:


> Using one chain across the back or front of a machine with 2 binders won't fly with the DOT. You need 2 chains and 2 binders at each corner. When you use 2 binders on 1 chain you have cut the rating on that chain in half. The DOT has issued tickets for that.
> 
> I wrap them with a bungee cord.


One chain or two doesn't matter, it's how it's used in the securement method.

393.106
(d) Aggregate working load limit for tiedowns. The aggregate working load limit of tiedowns used to secure an article or group of articles against movement must be at least one-half times the weight of the article or group of articles. The aggregate working load limit is the sum of: 
(1) One-half the working load limit of each tiedown that goes from an anchor point on the vehicle to an anchor point on an article of cargo;
(2) One-half the working load limit of each tiedown that is attached to an anchor point on the vehicle, passes through, over, or around the article of cargo, and is then attached to an anchor point on the same side of the vehicle.
(3) The working load limit for each tiedown that goes from an anchor point on the vehicle, through, over, or around the article of cargo, and then attaches to another anchor point on the other side of the vehicle.

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=393.106


----------



## Ranger429

Maybe you missed my point at what I was getting at. Let me explain it a bit better.

If you use one chain on the back and 2 binders you split the weight rating on the chain in half. So lets say you put one chain thru the back of the machine you are carrying. Tie one end off to a D ring and take the other end that is sticking thru the tie down point on the machine and attach that to one end of the binder. The other end of the binder goes to the chain hooked to the D ring. If you do this on both sides of the trailer then the chain is only good for half it's rating. DOt has written tickets for just the way I explained it. If the driver would of only used one binder it would of been fine.

Sometimes on certain machines it is not feasible to use one chain and one binder so I myself have made one chain act as 2. I no longer tie my stuff down like that on my trailer after he had gotten a ticket for it.

If you take that same chain and only use one binder on one side of the machine then the chain is good for the original weight rating.

EDIT: after reading my initial point I can see where some confusion may of come in.



Ranger429;1467730 said:


> Using one chain across the back or front of a machine with 2 binders won't fly with the DOT. *You need 2 chains and 2 binders at each corner*. When you use 2 binders on 1 chain you have cut the rating on that chain in half. The DOT has issued tickets for that.


Tha t should read 1 chain and 1 binder at each corner.


----------



## changexlt

I think we both missed each others points. I should have typed a little more. The way you worded it was confusing. That's why I put down the regualtion for each method of securement. I found a picture that I made to visualize the rules. I made this up since I was schooled at a scale in Montana of WLL's years ago, and this is how he drew it up for me.

One and Two only count for half the lowest WLL item being used. Three is the full WLL of the lowest WLL item.


----------



## cretebaby

Ranger429;1467764 said:


> That should read 1 chain and 1 binder at each corner.


And it's still wrong.


----------



## Ranger429

changexlt;1467793 said:


> I think we both missed each others points. I should have typed a little more. The way you worded it was confusing. That's why I put down the regualtion for each method of securement. I found a picture that I made to visualize the rules. I made this up since I was schooled at a scale in Montana of WLL's years ago, and this is how he drew it up for me.
> 
> One and Two only count for half the lowest WLL item being used. Three is the full WLL of the lowest WLL item.


I agree picture one is only half WLL. Picture 2, provided it is tied down to 2 points on the trailer should be good for full WLL.



cretebaby;1467794 said:


> And it's still wrong.


No, it depends on how the load is secured.

From the FMCSA site:



> Minimum Working Load Limit for Cargo Securement Devices and Systems
> The aggregate working load limit of any securement system used to secure an article or group of articles against movement must be at least one-half the weight of the article or group of articles. The aggregate working load limit is the sum of: *One-half the working load limit of each tiedown that goes from an anchor point on the vehicle to an attachment point on an article of cargo;* and *The working load limit for each tiedown that goes from an anchor point on the vehicle, through, over or around the cargo and then attaches to another anchor point on the vehicle*.


I guess it really depends a lot on how bad you piss off the DOT officer.


----------



## changexlt

Ranger429;1467804 said:


> I agree picture one is only half WLL. Picture 2, provided it is tied down to 2 points on the trailer should be good for full WLL.


In what ways we think it should be but it's not. Refer to the code I posted each number correspondes to the code as written.


----------



## cretebaby

Ranger429;1467804 said:


> .No, it depends on how the load is secured.


It would depend on what it weighs before you can determine if it needs 4 chains and binders or 2.


----------

